# Extreme Alert



## Sneakers

Just got a warning on my phone, extreme alert, police action in the area, stay inside.


----------



## jazz lady

I got it, too.  Wonder what's going on and where?


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Just got a warning on my phone, extreme alert, police action in the area, stay inside.


Likewise.

like what the **** is that about?

And I’m guessing you’re nowhere near where I’m at.


----------



## Kyle

Probably somebody playing with the system.

Alternatively may be pervy Joe is putting the country under martial law.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Likewise.
> 
> like what the **** is that about?
> 
> And I’m guessing you’re nowhere near where I’m at.


Town Creek.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Town Creek.


Sandgates.

And there isn’t  a cop nearby except the one that lives in this neighborhood.


----------



## jazz lady

The only thing I see is in Lusby.


----------



## frequentflier

White sands


----------



## frequentflier

Our phones just went off again. Skyview drive White Sands. Stay inside.


----------



## Sneakers

jazz lady said:


> The only thing I see is in Lusby.


And that was almost an hour ago.


----------



## jazz lady

Sneakers said:


> And that was almost an hour ago.


Yep. Pretty wide net they're casting.


----------



## jazz lady

frequentflier said:


> Our phones just went off again. Skyview drive White Sands. Stay inside.


Said it was a possible shooting.


----------



## Sneakers

I didn't get a 2nd alert... :kicksrocks:


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> I didn't get a 2nd alert... :kicksrocks:


Me neither.

I guess that makes us sacrificial.


----------



## phreddyp

Mine said White Sands apparently BLM is tearing down the entrance sign .


----------



## Sneakers

There's shootings all the time, and much closer, but this is the first alert of this kind I've gotten.  Wonder if someone of status got shot, like a LEO or Trooper?


----------



## jazz lady

A friend is in Prince Frederick said the alerts keep coming so I am glad it was the only one I got here in St. Mary's.


----------



## Grumpy

Turned off my phone got 4 alerts in 5 minutes


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Turned off my phone got 4 alerts in 5 minutes


And I only got one. They’re really worried about you.


----------



## frequentflier

Allegedly a shooting took place at the landfill. Woman driver of a car with Ohio tags. Shooter guy took off.


----------



## Sneakers

So, a continuation of this?








						UPDATE: Police Arrest One After Reckless Shooting At Lusby Convenience Center - The BayNet
					

Police are on the look out for a male suspect in a grey Nissan vehicle with Ohio tags.




					thebaynet.com


----------



## jazz lady

Oopsie!


----------



## Sneakers

Good thing, 'cause I just walked to the mailbox and back.... looking over my shoulder the whole time.


----------



## stgislander

Damn!  Nothing here in Piney Point.  :kicksrocks:


----------



## Tech

Now we know where that Hawaiian EMA worker went.


----------



## TPD

jazz lady said:


> Oopsie!
> 
> View attachment 162111


I warned you all about the competency of the SMC Sheriff's Department a couple of days ago...


----------



## jazz lady

TPD said:


> I warned you all about the competency of the SMC Sheriff's Department a couple of days ago...


True, but this was sent out by the Calvert County branch.


----------



## TPD

jazz lady said:


> True, but this was sent out by the Calvert County branch.


Which brings up a great question- why would Calvert sheriff have access to SMC resident phones?  Should he have to sent to SMC Sheriff first for approval for distribution?  Who really effed this one up?  I think we need a congressional hearing...


----------



## jazz lady

TPD said:


> Which brings up a great question- why would Calvert sheriff have access to SMC resident phones?  Should he have to sent to SMC Sheriff first for approval for distribution?  Who really effed this one up?  I think we need a congressional hearing...


Good questions that I don't have an answer for.  I think it should be looked into but I doubt whoever sent it incorrectly will confess and congress is too busy with *biden's problems to care.


----------



## Grumpy

Probably sent to the cell area codes..443, 624, 240..etc


----------



## Tech

Grumpy said:


> Probably sent to the cell area codes..443, 624, 240..etc


Most likely sent particular cell towers and those within range will receive it. Hopefully it is already determined which towers beforehand by the address of the incident. If the used the term extreme alert then the area may be larger.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I don't know how they decide who to send them to, but I have a 301 area code and I received the msg in Calvert. It may go by your proximity to the nearest cellular tower.


----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> … the car was seen on Rt. 4 in St. Mary's driving like a bat out of .....



… was it was gone in the morning light?


----------



## Sneakers

GregV814 said:


> I was being serious this time.


Maybe, but in reading the article, the perps never came over the bridge into St. Marys.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> … was it was gone in the morning light?


You playing on FB or is that a bogus friend request?


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> You playing on FB or is that a bogus friend request?


It’s me.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> You playing on FB or is that a bogus friend request?




He's bA-ack!!!


----------

